# أنظمة مراقبة المحركات الكهربائية و المولدات



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 مارس 2008)

​​​​​​​




​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*هل تقوم بتشغيل محركات كهربائية ومولدات بمختلف الأحجام بشكل مستمر؟ *

تستخدم هذه الانظمه لحمايه و متابعه عمل المحركات و المولدات الكهربائيه دائمه العمل و خاصه في محطات التوليد حيث تكمن اهميه النظام في النقاط التاليه:
- تتم عملية التشغيل تحت مراقبة دائمة وعن بعد 
- تتم عملية التشغيل بأقل وقت توقف وأن تتنبأ عن الأعطال قيل حدوثها 
- تكون على علم دائم بكل العلامات الحيوية مثل الطاقة الفعالة وغير الفعالة والكفاءة 
- أن تقيم الحالة الصحية الميكانيكية في ال
​​مضخات والمراوح والضاغطات وأنظمة التكييف 
- يتم تخطيط الصيانة بشكل فعال ,ان لا تقوم بالصيانة الدورية النقليدية 
- تقيم عمليات الصيانة وألأصلح عند أعادة لف المحركات والمولدات 
- تقيم المحرك الكهربائي الجديد وتزيد من عمره التشغيلي 
- يستخدم لاي محرك او مولد كهربائي ثلاثي الاطوار
- يتم استخامه في محطات التوليد, مصفاه البترول,مصانع الحديد,محطات توليد الكهرباء,المستشفيات, الفنادق,م
​​صانع البلاستيك, و غيرها من المصانع التي يوجد بها محركات او مولدات كهربائيه.





​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (20 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ، جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مهندس ميكاترونك (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المختصر


----------



## م شريفة (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ... على فكرة لقد حليت لي لغز كان محيرني من زمان ...
مرة ثانية شكرا لك ....


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (23 أبريل 2008)

ارجو الافاده اكثر بخصوص هذا الموضوع 
حيث انني اعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## hamada_hamza29 (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك

حماده حمزه البسطراوى


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (29 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ameur_ing (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## bash98ar (17 مايو 2009)

Thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## محمد ميكانو (21 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد مصطفى العمدة (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الباشمهندس على الموضوع لكن لم تبين لنا فى موضوعك عن كيفية المراقبة ونوعية دوائر التحكم


----------



## k643637 (27 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الجهود المبذول وعاوز اعرف شو هيه الاجهزه المستخدمة للمراقبة وانواعها وصناعتها وهل هيه رخيصة الثمن اما غالية ارجو الرد لتكون لنا صورة كاملة على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## فارس الباشا (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على استقبالكم لي في هذا الموقع الذي نال اعجابي


----------



## فارس الباشا (13 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى لكم وللاصدقاء طيب الاقامة في هذا الموقع


----------



## فارس الباشا (13 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه


----------



## فارس الباشا (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا اريد صور لدينموهات ومحركات ومولدات كهربائيه


----------



## فارس الباشا (13 أغسطس 2009)

المراقبه بالفعل تجيد ادخال الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب


----------



## muhrad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you very much and may Allah blesses you and your effort

Jazak Allah khair


----------



## الكاسبرء (6 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين طلب صغير 

ممكن بحث عن صيانة المولدات والمحركات الكهربائية بسرعه


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 يناير 2011)

شرا لجميغ الاخوة علو مرورهم الكريم


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------

